# Projekt und Klassen Verwaltung (Wiederverwendung)



## p-flash (3. Sep 2005)

Hi,

wie verwaltet ihr eure Klassen und Projekte, damit alles ein gute und wiederverwendbare Struktur hat.

Ich habe mir das bis jetzt so überlegt.

d:\workspace\actionscript als ClassPath hinzufügen. In diesem dann ped/nazari/ anlegen, wo ich meine Klassen verwalte, die ich wahrscheinlich immer wieder brauchen könnte.

Jetzt weiß ich nicht, wie ich am besten meine Projekte und die für andere verwalte bzw was die Konvention ist. Soll ich zB wenn ich ein Projekt Schach starte, irgendwo die Struktur Schach/ped/nazari/schach benutzen? Oder wo sollte man sowas am besten anlegen und bennen? Legt ihr wenn ihr zB für Firma diefirma.de ein Projekt macht, die Ordnerstruktur dieFirma/de/diefirma an oder benutzt ihr trotzdem den Namen eurer Firma?

Angenommen eine Klasse die ich für die Firma geschrieben habe brauche ich für ein weiteres Projekt, importiere ich das am besten import de.diefirma.Klasse oder kopiere ich das in meine zentrale Klassenverwaltung.

Ich weiß, das sind bischen viele, komische, Verwaltungsfragen, aber ich wollte mal anfangen, 100% von Wiederverwendung zu machen.

Kennt jemand ein Buch das dieses Thema detailiert erklärt?

Danke.

p-flash


----------



## Soulfly (3. Sep 2005)

Ist natürlich ein heikles Thema, wenn Wiederverwendbarkeit möglich sein soll.
Theoretisch kannst du es so machen wie, wobei ich deinen Gedanken nicht ganz verfolgen konnte.

Meine Methode ist ähnlich aber auch andere und denke auch am effektivsten.
Ich programmiere für ein Projekt eine Grafikbibliothek. Sie befindet sich unter programm.graphiclib

Der Trick dabei ist Geschlossen zu Programmieren. Soll heißen, dass was für die Grafikbibliothek logisch eingeordnet werden kann, kommt auch in das Paket. Man kann also das Paket einfach in das neue Projekt hinzufügen, damit es das zuvor programmierte wiederverwenden kann.

Einfacher ist es das gesamte erste Projekt in ein Jar zu packen und in den Classpath zu packen.

Ich bevorzuge die erste Methode, wenn es sich um ein Programm handelt, wenn es aber ein Framework ist verwende ich das Zweite.
Ist aber geschmackssache und wie man es besser handhaben kann.


----------



## p-flash (6. Sep 2005)

Danke für die Info.

Wieviele Klassen sollten maximal in ein Paket sein?

Ich habe zB folgende Klassen:

Randomizer, RandomizerListener und RandomizerEvent. Jetzt wollte ich diese ins mein util-Package packen. Würe da eher util.randomizer Sinn machen?

p-flash


----------



## Soulfly (6. Sep 2005)

util.randomizer klingt gut!
Natürlich kann und sollte man soviele reinpacken, wie logisch notwendig sind.

Die Übersichtlichkeit an die du dabei vielleicht denkst trägt keinen Schaden davon.
Und wenn es zuviele sind, dann kann man das Paket ja auch noch weiter unterteilen.


----------



## p-flash (7. Sep 2005)

Jo, es ging mir um die Übersichtlichkeit.

Danke.

p-flash


----------

